# Forum About Russia Travel and Tourism  cheap airlines/websites

## dcunited11

anybody know of any GREAT and CHEAP websites for airlines tickets to russia? i am going this july with about 1-15 others and just needed a good price. [flying out of the US] 
any suggestions? 
thanks

----------


## MasterAdmin

http://www.aeroflot.com/

----------


## Бармалей

af.mil  ::   
Try Lufthansa or British Airways.

----------


## Kimberloo

I don't know about sites very much, but you can try  http://www.cheaptickets.com http://www.travelcuts.com 
Also, It's always cheapest to fly in and out of the largest airports - ie. LAX or NY to Moscow

----------


## uno

What ever you do don't use orbitz they quote higher than the airlines the represent...

----------


## dcunited11

i'm a little scared to book a flight on aeroflot...as i have heard MANY bad experiences.

----------


## dcunited11

and i have looked on student airfare....they are higher! that's ridiculous. i am guessing the best possible airfare is actually through the airline itself. all others are a rip-off

----------


## Бармалей

> and i have looked on student airfare....they are higher! that's ridiculous. i am guessing the best possible airfare is actually through the airline itself. all others are a rip-off

 Try www.studentuniverse.com/ ? Like last year I think they had round trip fares for like 650-750 (Moscow/St. Pete), which I seem to remember as being pretty good for Russia.
Also, consult either of these sites:
flyertalk.com http://www.fatwallet.com/forums/categor ... b=23610321

----------


## TATY

Aeroflot are fine, especially for international flights, as if they are flying to/from America, they must comply to American standards. 
Flights to Russia from the US won't vary that much in price, they will always be quite expensive.

----------


## Бармалей

> Flights to Russia from the US won't vary that much in price, they will always be quite expensive.

 Yup. Long distance + high fuel prices + governmental love of fees and taxes = big ticket prices... 
You could, I suppose, fly into London -- not Heathrow (some other airport, I forget what it's called), and then do the budget airline thing to Tallinn, then make a train trip -- but I doubt you'd save much and you'd be putting yourself through a lot of hassle, to save what couldn't be more than 50-100 bucks...

----------


## JB

Ticket price varies according to your point of departure.  NY to Moscow has some great deals but LA to Moscow is always expensive.  From LA Aeroflot has some of the cheapest prices, direct flights, and they are cleaner and friendlier than other airlines I've been on. They also have a miles bonus program so now I always fly Aeroflot.

----------


## BlackMage

> Ticket price varies according to your point of departure.  NY to Moscow has some great deals but LA to Moscow is always expensive.  From LA Aeroflot has some of the cheapest prices, direct flights, and they are cleaner and friendlier than other airlines I've been on. They also have a miles bonus program so now I always fly Aeroflot.

 As a general rule, you can figure US-Western Russia = ~$1100 round trip.

----------


## JB

If you plan to stay there only 30 days or less you can find round trip tickets in the $500-600 range (not student fares). But since I don't need to return to USA for quite some time, I bought a one way for $600.  That was not the cheapest but layovers in 5 cities wasn't worth the $100 savings. I used Expedia and they sent me the ticket (Russian airlines require a paper ticket)by FedEx which was easier than driving to Aeroflot office in Beverly Hills.

----------


## Бармалей

> But since I don't need to return to USA for quite some time, I bought a one way for $600.  That was not the cheapest but layovers in 5 cities wasn't worth the $100 savings.

   ::  FIVE layovers!?!?! Yeah, that is absolutely worth the hundred bucks. Where were they?

----------


## JB

I don't remember but think there were 3 cities in The US and 2 in Europe. The layovers ranged from 1 hour to 24 hours so it would have taken me about 3 days to get to Moscow from LA. Aeroflot takes only 12.5 hours from LA to SVO so for $600 it's a deal. Another fun fare I found was a round trip ticket with 2 layovers for the fabulous price of $4000. No joke.

----------


## BlackMage

> I don't remember but think there were 3 cities in The US and 2 in Europe. The layovers ranged from 1 hour to 24 hours so it would have taken me about 3 days to get to Moscow from LA. Aeroflot takes only 12.5 hours from LA to SVO so for $600 it's a deal. Another fun fare I found was a round trip ticket with 2 layovers for the fabulous price of $4000. No joke.

 Where do you find such cheap fares?????

----------


## JB

Expedia, travelocity, all the airlines websites....... Searching everyday, new sales come and go within 24hrs, so if you see a great deal you must act on it immediately because it will be gone in a few minutes or hours.

----------


## BabaYaga

Can't help wondering: couldn't it be cheaper flying Ryanair to London, then SAS to Helsinki, and then take the train? 
Or another combo (cheap US-Europe connection, then that-place-in-Europe - Moscow connection by whatever not too expensive means available)?
Or would that give too much red tape hassle for US citizens?   ::      ::

----------


## Бармалей

> Can't help wondering: couldn't it be cheaper flying Ryanair to London, then SAS to Helsinki, and then take the train? 
> Or another combo (cheap US-Europe connection, then that-place-in-Europe - Moscow connection by whatever not too expensive means available)?
> Or would that give too much red tape hassle for US citizens?

 There is no cheap US-UK/Continent connection -- that's the problem. If you COULD get to the UK somehow, then you're in pretty good shape, but there is no "budget" airline that makes that run. See my earlier post on this topic. (and you would be better off going to Tallinn than Helsinki probably).

----------


## JB

Dragging baggage through multiple airports and train stations, long layovers, missed connections, expensive food in every airport and train station not to mention the multiple security and passport screenings..........
This itinerary sounds like it is for the incredibly brave or hopelessly insane.

----------


## ivanushki

KLM !

----------


## Ramil

> Dragging baggage through multiple airports and train stations, long layovers, missed connections, expensive food in every airport and train station not to mention the multiple security and passport screenings..........
> This itinerary sounds like it is for the incredibly brave or hopelessly insane.

 The general rule of all travellers - take 2 times less of baggage ans 2 times more of money.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I just payed $1000 to fly San Francisco - Oslo (one stop in Iceland). I think that is _cheap_ for a flight in July

----------


## Бармалей

> I just payed $1000 to fly San Francisco - Oslo (one stop in Iceland). I think that is _cheap_ for a flight in July

 Yeah, doesn't sound like a bargin, but it doesn't sound outrageous either...  ::

----------

